# للبيع قرطبه الشرقيه (( مخطط بن رحمة )) - صور



## مسوقة26 (31 يوليو 2011)

*
الموقع : قرطبه الشرقيه (( مخطط بن رحمة )) 
مخطط راقي جدا ومتوسط بين جامعة الاميرة نورة وجامعة الامام وشركة سابك 
يقع المخطط بين شارع خالد بن الوليد وشارع الحسن بن الحسين 
مكتمل الخدمات 
السكان طبقات راقيه 
الشارع : 15 جنوبي 
المساحة : 360 متر مربع 
المواصفات : فيلا درج داخلي وشقه داخل الفيلا (( ملحق للفيلا ))
ملاحق ارضية وملاحق علويه 
المكونات 
الدور الارضي 
مكون من غرفة سائق خارجية بدورة مياه خاصه + مدخل سيارة + ملحق خارجي ( مشب ) + دورة مياه ومغسلة خارجية + مجلس رجال بدورة مياه خاصه لقسم الرجال + غرفة طعام + صالة مفتوحة واسعه جدا + مجلس نساء مفتوح على الصالة+ دورة مياه للنساء + مطبخ مفتوح على الصالة + مستودع واسع للمطبخ + غرفة خادمة .
الدور الاول 
مكون من اربع غرف نوم (( منها غرفتان خاصه ماستر )) + صالة + بوفية يفتح على الصالة + غرفة غسيل تحت الدرج + 3 دورات مياه 
الدور الثاني 
مكون من غرفتان + بوفيه واسع + دورة مياه واسعه + سطح منسق وبالامكان اضافة غرف به
((( للتوضيح عدد غرف النوم بالفيلا ست غرف نوم ))) 
البناء شخصي والضمانات شاملة على السباكة والكهرباء ويعد هذا العرض من افضل العروض المعلن عنها من حيث الجودة والمواصفات

والان اترككم مع الصور
























































































































































السوم : مليون ومائه وخمسون الف ريال 
1150000

للمعاينة والتواصل الاتصال على 
ابو جود 0599091010
ابو ياسر 0507505011
al .saif .600 @ hotmail.com




*


----------



## جوو الرياض (31 يوليو 2011)

*رد: للبيع قرطبه الشرقيه (( مخطط بن رحمة )) - صور*

واو ماشاء الله تباارك الله //مووفقين بالبيعه الطيبه


----------

